# Toothless hemostats [ forceps] for healthier tubes



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Sounds rather medical but its just that , taking note of Henry's findings that the teeth on his hemostats were damaging his Chinese tubes, I got the dremel out and took the teeth off mine, leaving them really smooth. They still grip sufficiently { but obviously not as well as before} to stretch the tubes whilst tying . No damage to the rubber though.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I've had several bands break at the clamping point, too.

I'm going to try this. First, though, I'm going to try just filing off the grooves at the edges of the jaws leaving the grooves in the middle section. I can always grind more off, can't put it back on.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good idea...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I cover the jaws of mine with lengths of 1842 tubing. Works very well.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> I cover the jaws of mine with lengths of 1842 tubing. Works very well.


I do that too, because of you...

Good for you, Hal. Nothing wrong in putting a little extra work to get the job done.

Lgd


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

In the spirit of compete experimentation and to provide an extra set of data, I'm going to shapen mine, and heat them until glowing for my next band set.

Will advise.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Sliding neoprene tubing over the hemostats, warming the tubing in boiling water first to make it stretchey and soft, or sliding small rubber tubing over them works...and your hemos stay as original. Discarded I.V. kit clear tubing is my choice (because I have it...LOL...left over from my operation). The thinner the tubing the better it gets. Also, heat shrink tubing from Radio Shack or any electronic store is good...it's thin...slide on the minimum diameter you can, heat gently with a lighter and you're in business. It grips the teeth when it shrinks and won't slide off. If your hemo teeth are fine and won't grip the heat shrink tubing, file notches in the serrated side of the hemo jaws then apply the heat shrink tubing so it has something to grab onto. That's the skinny.


----------

